# Passion plant seeds?



## Louise E. Rothstein (Nov 1, 2011)

I've heard that purple passion plants produce such smelly flowers that most people pinch all the flowers off before they set any seeds.
What if I don't do that? Would the seeds need light to germinate...or do they need to be dark...?


----------



## J Morningstar (Nov 2, 2011)

Mine didn't smell at all, odd. I hadn't planted the seeds, but I should try that.


----------



## Galapoheros (Nov 3, 2011)

I've had the popular purple native one, then I went and bought one of the red ones at a nursery.  It smelled good at the nursery but later the smell was kind of strange, not bad but it wasn't like it was at the store.  Same thing happened when I bought an Evergreen Wisteria, maybe something to do with soil type, minerals, don't really know.  I bought passion fruit at a store one time to try and grow the seeds but none came up, don't know why but I'm going to try it again.  May have been a hybrid but seeds usually germinate with hybrids.  The native purple one doesn't smell bad to me, kind of a mix of something good and something not so good, something like chocolate covered broccoli.


----------



## Ganoderma (Nov 3, 2011)

What is the latin name of the plant you mean?  Are you talking about passion fruit/flower?  Passiflora species?  there are numerous plants with that common name or variations of it.


----------



## Louise E. Rothstein (Nov 10, 2011)

My "purple passion plants" are not Passiflora species.
They are probably hybrids of Gynura auriantica and Gynura sarmentosa.

Passiflora "passion plants" are not close relatives.
They are very different.
However,ALL seeds need to ripen before they can grow.
Not all seeds develop inside fruits that were shipped in an unripe condition: even if the FRUIT ripens some kinds of SEEDS don't.

This might have been the problem.
Or it might not be:
Seeds that DO ripen have specific requirements.

What are theirs...?


----------



## Galapoheros (Nov 10, 2011)

So goes the problem with common names, I'm not familiar at all with Gynura sps.


----------

